# Radio NZ Interview broadcast on two ChCh EV's Thur 13 Feb 3:30pm



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

*Radio NZ Interview broadcast on two ChCh EV's Thur 12 Feb 3:30pm*

Hi,
Katie Gossett interviewed Roger and John from TEXCO about their Electric Ute and me about my little Alto before driving both. Bits from that to be broadcast Thur 12th Feb 3:30pm.
Best regards
David Newton
www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Radio NZ 
Click Link and select Christchurch Story (link lasts till around 19th Feb 2009)
http://www.radionz.co.nz/national/programmes/afternoons

Thank you to Katie Gossett for the opportunity.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Dave

Katie did a really good report that melded what you guys had to say quite well. She was a little fazed by whoever was tailgating her in the test drive!

I doubt anyone glancing at my EV would have any idea it was electric. Mine isn't sign-written or anything overt - just the square ELECTRIC warning labels required by NZTA. I took the EV form another warrant on Saturday. and the technician's jaw just dropped. He asked me to drive it throughout the testing process. He said that until we popped the bonnet that he couldn't quite believe it. As usual I had every technician in the place crawling over and under the ute. "No exhaust smoke problem", "no fuel line leaks", "passes the excessive noise test", "it's just wrong the way it makes no sound when it moves!" That's sort of joking comments I had the whole test. They wanted to spin up the rear wheels on the brake machine to see how much power was generated until I explained that there was no regenerative braking in my EV.

But, there was acute curiosity. Invariably I get asked how difficult it was. There are expression of interest and relief when I explain that it's pretty straight forward and something most kiwis can do. People seem to know that cheap fuel is in its last days, and they are hungry for hope that there are alternatives. It's not until you personally see something like an EV that you really accept that it's possible. That's why your radio article is quite valuable in giving folks listening to it something to store away and think about.

Last year's burst of EV conversions may be tapering off this year because we have had petrol at down $1.32 and importing parts is more expensive. But, it has planted some seeds for renewing the movement in the future.


----------

